
Show HN: Add web analytics to a Google Doc in 20 seconds - khitcher
http://167.71.156.215/
======
sciencewolf
Your URL is just an IP... bold move.

~~~
khitcher
when I was desperate for early feedback... :]

------
ac4tw
Wondering how (if) your product differs significantly from docsend
(docsend.com) and if you have plans to take this further?

~~~
khitcher
So far it seems that people use it in a very different way from docsend.
Usually people just put in a Google Form of survey and share the link.

For casual use cases, it's a lot faster to share than using docsend.

------
blader_johny
Not that useful. So it creates another link injecting other js? A bit of
security risk for users...

~~~
xori
I mean, you did just click on a link to an IP.

